# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Futbol endüstrisinin öteki yüzü...

## bozok

*Futbol endüstrisinin öteki yüzü...*


_A.A. / 22.10.2009 / MİLLİYET_




Ekonomik İşbirliği ve Kalkınma Teşkilatının (OECD) karapara aklamayla mücadeleyi yürüten Mali Eylem Görev Gücü (FATF), *“Futbol Sektörü Aracılığıyla Karapara Aklama”* konulu raporuyla, futbolun öteki yüzünü ortaya koydu.

Rapora göre, son 20 yılda sadece eğlence veren bir sektör olmaktan çıkan futbol, küresel bir endüstri haline dönüştü. Futbolun artan iktisadi önemi de, sektöre yapılan yatırımları artırdı. Ancak bu durum, suç ekonomisi aktörlerinin de futbolla ilgilenmesine yol açtı.

Dünyada yaklaşık 265 milyon kişinin futbol oynadığını belirten rapora göre, bunların yüzde 8’ini kadınlar oluşturuyor. Dünyada resmi kayıtlı futbolcu sayısı 38 milyon, hakem ve diğer yetkililerin sayısı 5 milyon, kulüp sayısı da 301 bin.

En fazla kayıtlı futbolcu 6 milyonla Almanya’da bulunuyor. Bunu 4 milyonla ABD, 2 milyonla Brezilya, 1’er milyonla İngiltere, Güney Afrika, Hollanda ve Japonya, 400’er binle de Kanada, Rusya, üin, Ukrayna, üek Cumhuriyeti, Polonya, İspanya, Avusturya, şili ve İran izliyor.

Futbolda sadece Avrupa pazarının büyüklüğü 13,8 milyar liraya ulaşıyor. Avrupa’nın en büyük ligleri arasında İngiltere’de futbol gelirleri yılda 2 milyar 273 milyon avro, Almanya’da 1 milyar 379 milyon avro, İspanya’da 1 milyar 326 milyon avro, İtalya’da 1 milyar 163 milyon avro, Fransa’da da 972 milyon avro olarak belirleniyor.


*FUTBOLDAKİ HIZLI PARA AKIşININ SONUüLARI* 

FATF’ın Futbol Sektörü Aracılığıyla Karapara Aklama Raporu, futbol endüstrisinin büyüklüğünün önemli bir para akışına neden olduğunu, bunun da hile, yolsuzluk, vergi kaçakçılığı ve karapara aklamayı beraberinde getirdiğini ifade ediyor.

Raporda, futbolun yasa dışı faaliyetlerde kullanımına olanak veren zayıf yönler de şöyle sıralanıyor:

- Futbol pazarına girmek çok kolay. Girişte engeller ya yok ya da çok az.

- Futbol sektöründen gelir elde edenlerin sayısının fazla olması:

Uluslararası transferler ile televizyon ve sponsorluk gelirlerinin çok hızlı yükselmesi, futbolcu alım satımlarını, menejerlerin, sponsorların ve futbolla ilgilenen diğer kişilerin sayısını artırdı. Bu da para akışında hileli işlemlerin gizlenmesini kolaylaştırdı.

- Menejerlik kurumunun birçok ülkede hala amatörce ve deneyimsiz kişiler tarafından yapılması.

- Futbol kulüplerinin yasal yapısının, sınırlı sorumlu özel şirketlerden vakıflara çeşitlilik göstermesi. Kulüplerle ilgili yasal düzenlemelerin ya da denetimlerin yeterli olmaması veya hiç olmaması bu kulüplere sahip olmayı kolaylaştırıyor.

Diğer taraftan stadyumların farklı işletmeler tarafından işletiliyor olması da hileli işlemlere olanak sağlayabiliyor.

- Büyük hacimli işlemler yapılması: üzellikle uluslararası transfer piyasasında yapılan büyük hacimli işlemler, ulusal futbol organizasyonları tarafından kontrol edilemiyor. Uluslararası transferlerdeki para akışında vergi cennetleri de kullanılabiliyor.


*TRANSFER BEDELLERİNDEKİ KONTROLSüZ ARTIş*

- Futbolcuların transfer bedellerinin rasyonel olmayan ve kontrolsüz şekilde artması. üzellikle uluslararası transferler, karaparanın aklanması için çeşitli fırsatlar sunuyor.

- Futbol kulüplerinin finansman gereksinimi: Sektörün büyümesine rağmen birçok spor kulübü hala finansal yönden sıkıntı çekiyor. Bu da kulüplerin şüpheli kişilerin para tekliflerini kabul etmesine neden oluyor. Futboldaki “maçı kazanan bütün pazarı kazanır” mantığı, 1 maç kaybedince gelirlerdeki azalma, kulüpleri, kara para aklayıcılarının hedefi haline getiriyor. Finansal zorluk içindeki kulüpler de, *“finansal doping”*e gereksinim duyuyor.

- Bazı oyuncuların sosyal zayıflığı: üzellikle genç ve deneyimsiz oyuncular, yanlış yönlendirildiklerinde kolayca şüpheli işlemlere konu olabiliyor.


*FUTBOL YüNETİCİLERİ İNşAAT SEKTüRüNDEN*

- Futbolun sosyal yönü: Futbol sektöründe yasa dışı işlemler çoğunlukla yetkililere bildirilmiyor.

- Taraftarlar, paranın kaynağını önemsemiyor. İnsanlar, kulübe para sağlayan başkanlara sempatiyle yaklaşıyor. Diğer yandan futbol kulübü sahibi olmak, suç dünyasından gelseler bile patronlara önemli bir sosyal statü sağlıyor. Bu statü, yerel idarecilerle de daha iyi ilişki kurulmasına katkıda bulunuyor. ürneğin bazı ülkelerde futbol kulübü yöneticileri çoğunlukla inşaat sektöründen geliyor.


*FUTBOLDA KARAPARA AKLAMA YüNTEMLERİ*

Raporda, futbol sektöründe karapara aklama amacıyla kullanılan yöntemler hakkında da şu değerlendirmeler yapıldı:

 - Futbol kulübü sahipliği: Karapara aklayıcıları, futbol kulüplerini mükemmel bir karapara aklama aracı olarak görüyor. Nakit paranın döndüğü her sektörde olduğu gibi, futbol da, karapara aklamaya elverişli bir ortam sunuyor. Futbol kulüpleri, bazı durumlarda sosyal ilişkiler kurarak, devletten ihale alıyor. ürneğin Meksika’da profesyonel bir futbol kulübüne sahip bir işadamı, politikacılar ve kamu görevlileriyle ilişki kurarak, rüşvet yoluyla belirli kamu ihalelerini almıştı.

Yine 2006’da İtalya’da önemli bir kulübe, karapara aklama amacıyla hisse senetlerini almak suretiyle*yatırım* yapılmış, ancak gazetelerde çıkan haberlerden sonra bu girişim başarısızlığa uğramıştı.

 - Transfer pazarı ve futbolcu sahipliği: Uluslararası transfer pazarı sürekli olarak genişliyor. ürneğin 2006 *Dünya* Kupasında ulusal takımlarda oynayan futbolcuların yarısı, kendi ülkelerinin dışındaki ülke liglerinde oynuyordu. Televizyon pazarının serbestleşmesi, özel televizyon ağlarının yaygınlaşması, spor kulüplerinin bütçelerinin, bu da futbolcu ücretlerinin artmasına neden oldu. Uluslararası futbolcu transferleri, vergi kaçırmaya, hatta bu işlemlerin içine gizlenerek hileli işlemlerde bulunmaya ve karapara aklamaya olanak veriyor. Transfer bedelleri de olduğundan yüksek gösterilebiliyor. FİFA’ya kayıtlı 4 binden fazla futbol acentesi olmasına rağmen, bunların faaliyetleri konusunda herhangi bir sınırlama bulunmuyor.

Futbolculara transferlerde ücret dışında ödeme yapılması (*ev*, araba v.b) da işlemlerin saydamlık dışı kalmasına neden oluyor.


*BAHİS OYUNLARI* 

- Bahis oyunları: Bu oyunlar spor için önemli bir kaynak. Ancak bahis oyunlarıyla, spor faaliyetlerinde maç sonuçları ayarlanabiliyor, değiştirilebiliyor. Bu hem yasa dışı süreçlere neden oluyor, hem de karapara aklama amacıyla kullanılıyor.

Bahis oyunlarında internetin kullanılması da para aklama riskini artırıyor. ürneğin 2008 yılında Asya’da Interpol’un dahil olduğu yasa dışı bir futbol bahsinde 1300 kişi tutuklandı. Bu olayda 16 milyon dolar nakit para ele geçirilirken, yapılan işleminin parasal boyutunun 1,5 milyar *dolar* olduğu tahmin ediliyordu.

 - İsim hakları, sponsorluk ve reklam düzenlemeleri: Dünyaca tanınan futbolcular, imaj hakları ya da marka olan isim hakları için genellikle yurt dışında kayıtlı bir işletmeye sahip oluyor. Bu da onlara vergi kaçırma, hatta bazı durumlarda karapara aklama olanağı sağlıyor.

- *Yasa dışı insan trafiği:* üzellikle Afrika ve Latin Amerika ülkelerinden genç oyuncular, uluslararası transfer gibi gösterilip, futbol kulüplerince Avrupa’ya sokulabiliyor.

- *Yolsuzluklar:* Kumar gelirlerinin elde edilmesi için maç sonuçlarının organize edilmesiyle kulüplerin lig sıralaması bile değişebiliyor.
- *Doping ilaçları:* Yasak olmasına rağmen futbolcular doping ilaçları kullanabiliyor. Bu ilaçlar son dönemde internetten de kolaycı edinilebiliyor.


*FUTBOL GELİRLERİ*

Raporda, Avrupa’nın büyük liglerinde (Türkiye ile ilgili veriler raporda yer almıyor) yıllık gelir ile bunun gelir kaynaklarına dağılımı da şu şekilde yer aldı:



...

----------

